# UNICON clocks



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hello All,

I hope this thread finds everyone enjoying a happy and fruitful young bird season. As many of you know, I am currently building a loft and I am in need of some more advice. (Oh yea, Oh yea!!)  The club I will be flying with uses the UNICON system to time their birds. I need to get some advice on the best/cheapest place to find a unit. I also need to see if anyone has any suggestions for it's installation. I plan on using a Belgian Drop style trap system, similar to the ones used by Red Rose Lofts. What would be the easiest way to mount this system? If anyone has some pictures of their installation I would really appreciate you posting them so I could have a look. If anybody knows some good websites that explain the mounting and use of the UNICON system that would also be very helpful.

Thanks A Bunch,

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Dan,

The UNICON system must be one of the older generations of electronic timers. I know nothing about this system, and have not seen them for sale...the newest generation is the M-1 manufactured by Benzing. What I like about the Benzing system, is that the older models can still be used with all the newer models at the club. 

Last year, our club used manual clocks and three different generations of the Benzing. The members were so impressed, that every club member went out and bought a new electronic clock !  My suggestion would be to wait till you can find a used system, may be the only thing you can do. Sort of funny your club there would mandate an old system that may not be available to purchase....


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hi Warren,

I think the company is out of Germany and I believe The Continental Breeding Station is the US distributer. Don't really know anything else about it i.e. comparisons to the other models out there. I assume that clock systems are not standardized and can not be interchanged. In other words I couldn't install the Benzig and have it be compatable with the club's UNIKON system, correct? Anyway, as always, any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/unikon/index.html

The above link is for the Unikon system by CBS. Its is quit frankly one of the easiest systems I've ever used. Not to mention one of the cheapest cost wise to get started. the beginners kit is a poultry $750.00 compared to $1200.00 or more from other systems. 

My entire club uses the Unikon and we can be done with shipping within the hour. Mind you we have 9 flying members and around 250-300 birds shipped a week. and during knock of its the same, go to the club house and walla an hour later heading home with the race sheet in hand. (that is for those who chose not to stay and have something on the barbee)

Anyway check it out for yourselves on the above link. 

Lawman


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i found this on ebay. you may click on the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ATIS-PIGEON-CLO...goryZ310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

kalapati said:


> i found this on ebay. you may click on the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ATIS-PIGEON-CLO...goryZ310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


kalapati, I know that you were trying to help DON but you do not understand that there are 3 o 4 different types of electronic clocks and they are not interchangeable. DON needs a UNICON which is the type used in his club. .......GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> i found this on ebay. you may click on the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ATIS-PIGEON-CLO...goryZ310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hello Kalapati,

George is correct. The ATIS was the 1st generation of Benzing, then they developed the Express, and then the M-1. They are all models of Benzing and thus are interchangeable. 

The UNIKON is a different manufactuer and thus like George said, not interchangeable. If Dan wishes to fly with that particular club, he may not have much of a choice, he will need to obtain that particular system.

Our small club chose to go another route after we researched what most of the pros and One Loft Races were using. It will not do Dan any good, since the choice has already been made, but FYI here is some information on the M-1 : http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-M-1.html as you can see the system is available for under a $1000. Another savings which runs many hundreds of dollars, is when a club buys five units at a time, the club system is free. This makes this advanced system very price competitive, even for clubs on a budget.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

hi george and warren,

thanks for the info. now i know the differences of each club requirements. i'm just starting this nice hobby.

kalapati


----------

